# Selective left and right renal venograms



## OPENSHAW (Mar 7, 2014)

CARDIAC CATH PROCEDURE NOTE -IVC FILTER

Name of procedure: IVC Filter Placement (Greenfield)
Left and Right selective renal veinograms

Complications: None

EBL: <20cc

Specimens: None

Procedure detail:
The patient was prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion. Sedation with fentanyl was achieved. The right common femoral vein was accessed with a needle after anesthetizing with 2% lidocaine using a cook needle and a 6 french sheath was inserted in normal form and fashion. Using a 5french RDC catheter selective right and left venograms of the renal veins were completed and their position noted. We then exchanged the sheath for a 12french sheath to placed a greenfield filter. The tip was placed at 14.5cm where it was felt the renal veins flowed into the SVC The sheath was pulled in the room.  The pt tolerated the procedure well and there were no complications. Manual pressure was held. 
Above seen and agree.
Findings:
1) Successful deployment of  A Greenfield  Filter in the IVC at confluence of renal veins

Plan:
Pt will return to holding area and then DC'd home. 
Office follow up will be arranged. 

Would this be codes as:
75833-26, dx. 453.40, 285.9
37191, dx. 453.40, 285.9

Regarding the renal venogram, I am not quite sure of the diagnosis to use?

Thank you!


----------



## dpeoples (Mar 7, 2014)

OPENSHAW said:


> CARDIAC CATH PROCEDURE NOTE -IVC FILTER
> 
> Name of procedure: IVC Filter Placement (Greenfield)
> Left and Right selective renal veinograms
> ...



The renal venogram was not diagnostic, and there is no interpretation. They did this to mark the renal location so as not to block them with the filter. I would only code 37191.

HTH


----------

